# It's No Secret...



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

...that we currently have an enormous influx of new folks, hordes of which are gaining access to this and other restricted forums on a daily basis. The number of "mistakes" being made in posts of late is getting out of hand. Just recently, I had to go in and edit/delete several posts referring to sources. One seemingly innocent reference, was taken and expounded upon, until it crossed the line.

My last post was an admonition to read the Sticky, "How to Lose Access to the Habanos Forum". I believe this to be required reading for anyone gaining access to this area. I've even suggested we make it so that you've got to read it and post in it, before being allowed to post in the general area.

We all need to work together to keep the Habanos forum clean and it's imperative that we all muck in, as Ben did on the referenced thread, to police this forum and not just leave it to the Mod Squad. This concept starts with yourself. Not posting questionable stuff in the first place and then, anytime you see something out of line, post in the thread and report the offending post/thread. Ben's gonna get a big fat RG bump, for his personal effort.

We have to work together on this, fellas!

Your friendly neighborhood Mod Team


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Understood and heard brother, Oh and also pretty hard to argue with facts. It doesn't take much for us all to help a little if we did the Mod Squad Afro's and all's life's would be easier.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## gentimmy (Nov 1, 2010)

Amen, hopefully I wasn't involved in any of these "slip ups"


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> ...that we currently have an enormous influx of new folks, hordes of which are gaining access to this and other restricted forums on a daily basis. The number of "mistakes" being made in posts of late is getting out of hand. Just recently, I had to go in and edit/delete several posts referring to sources. One seemingly innocent reference, was taken and expounded upon, until it crossed the line.
> 
> My last post was an admonition to read the Sticky, "How to Lose Access to the Habanos Forum". I believe this to be required reading for anyone gaining access to this area. I've even suggested we make it so that you've got to read it and post in it, before being allowed to post in the general area.
> 
> ...


Don, I'm not a programmer by any stretch of the imagination but is there a way for people to have to click on a button acknowledging understanding the rules before they actually see the "other" forum areas for the first time?

Just a thought.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

This section of the forum is, to me, a privilege - not a right. I sincerely try, and have tried, to abide by all rules and would gladly accept any guidance from a more experienced BOTL and/or MOD should I happen to head in an inappropriate direction or make an innocent mistake and would hope everyone else is of that mindset. Self policing should be accepted by all and viewed in a positive vein, not a negative one. My thanks to the Mods and Ben for reminding us all.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Just for reference purposes, what is the policy for outing suppliers of Cuban Cigars that sell some Fake Cuban Cigars?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

John
I am not positive but I believe it is still naming a vendor so it would need to be done via private channels. Please correct me if I am wrong oh powers that be


----------



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

Well said.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Johnny Rock said:


> Just for reference purposes, what is the policy for outing suppliers of Cuban Cigars that sell some Fake Cuban Cigars?





smelvis said:


> John
> I am not positive but I believe it is still naming a vendor so it would need to be done via private channels. Please correct me if I am wrong oh powers that be


You are correct, my friend!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Johnny Rock said:


> Just for reference purposes, what is the policy for outing suppliers of Cuban Cigars that sell some Fake Cuban Cigars?


 John
Still a no no
Talk of sources, legit or not....not allowed


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

piperdown said:


> Don, I'm not a programmer by any stretch of the imagination but is there a way for people to have to click on a button acknowledging understanding the rules before they actually see the "other" forum areas for the first time?
> 
> Just a thought.


It can be done, but would require a little time from the admins of this site.

If anything, make the warning page pop up for any new member that accesses this forum for the first time. That way the rules are right there in front of them and they are acknowledging they've read the rules. The first they break a rule, a warning is issued, second time your gone. No excuses saying you were not aware of the rules since you clicked on the acknowledge button and stated you have read the rules for this forum.

You make a good point, but it's not required of the site to babysit the members that access this area of forum. We're all adults and should be responsible enough to know what is right and wrong on this side of the slope. The rules are clear at the top of the page and should be read by every new member that accesses this forum for the first time. If they do not read the rules and lose access, they have no one to blame but themselves for not reading the rules.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Since I cant afford them anyways I just live precarious thru all of you. Also the mods scare me.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Johnny Rock said:


> Just for reference purposes, what is the policy for outing suppliers of Cuban Cigars that sell some Fake Cuban Cigars?


If the impetus for this question is the video on how to spot fake cuban cigars that also happened to mention where the guy got them, then the question is disingenuous, or at the very least poorly worded. There is a big difference between providing a source and saying that they sell Cuban cigars, some of which are fake, and posting a video about fake Cuban cigars that outs the source of the fake as a side note. The intent of the post and the video was to warn and educate about fakes and anyone with the ability and permission to navigate their way to that thread would understand the intent. As in most areas of life intent is everything, and we made a judgement call to allow it based on the maturity of the members here.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

bazookajoe said:


> If the impetus for this question is the video on how to spot fake cuban cigars that also happened to mention where the guy got them, then the question is disingenuous, or at the very least poorly worded. There is a big difference between providing a source and saying that they sell Cuban cigars, some of which are fake, and posting a video about fake Cuban cigars that outs the source of the fake as a side note. The intent of the post and the video was to warn and educate about fakes and anyone with the ability and permission to navigate their way to that thread would understand the intent. As in most areas of life intent is everything, and we made a judgement call to allow it based on the maturity of the members here.


Dave, this is the exact reason for this question, nothing disingenouos intended, and I hope you understood my wording. I am completely aware of the intent of the posting that you are refering to, but it seems that there is a gray area here that I am looking for some clarification on.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Johnny Rock said:


> Dave, this is the exact reason for this question, nothing disingenouos intended, and I hope you understood my wording. I am completely aware of the intent of the posting that you are refering to, but it seems that there is a gray area here that I am looking for some clarification on.


You're right John, it is a gray area, and I understand why you would question the apparent breach of a rule. The intent of the rule is to prevent any mention of sources for Cuban cigars that someone will use to buy Cuban cigars. IMO the mention of a source in that video was a warning not to buy from them, and secondary to the purpose of the video. It was no more providing a source to buy Cuban cigars than it would be that a person who identifies a preschool as a haven for pedophiles, then naming the preschool, would be mentioning it as an option for those looking for a preschool for their kids.

So I guess the clearest way I can answer your question is no, mentioning sources for Cuban cigars whether recommending them or warning to stay away from them is not permitted here. Why was the video allowed? We made a judgement call that it was not doing either of those things.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

The mentioning of a retailer of fakes in a Video depicting fake cigars.
IMHO is that sharing sources Jeez that's a tough one! If someone is dumb enough to purchase from them after watching that video. Technically i IMHO view this as an exception to the rules. Rather than the norm. Now to sit here and discuss sources in the open that is a whole other story.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

bazookajoe said:


> You're right John, it is a gray area, and I understand why you would question the apparent breach of a rule. The intent of the rule is to prevent any mention of sources for Cuban cigars that someone will use to buy Cuban cigars. IMO the mention of a source in that video was a warning not to buy from them, and secondary to the purpose of the video. It was no more providing a source to buy Cuban cigars than it would be that a person who identifies a preschool as a haven for pedophiles, then naming the preschool, would be mentioning it as an option for those looking for a preschool for their kids.
> 
> So I guess the clearest way I can answer your question is no, mentioning sources for Cuban cigars whether recommending them or warning to stay away from them is not permitted here. Why was the video allowed? We made a judgement call that it was not doing either of those things.


Thank you for your explanation, David.


----------



## carpenter (Feb 20, 2011)

Me being one of the new people in here (as of today) have read all the rules. I would agree it would be a great idea to have members post that they have read them before being able to post in here.

I probably won't be doing much posting for a little while since I know nothing about cuban's but will be doing a lot of reading.


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

I don't understand how this is still a big issue in the Habanos forum. How hard can it be to shut your mouth about where you got your sticks from? If you buy crack, will you go on an open forum and talk about where you got it from and who sold it to you?

Don't talk about where you find your Cubans. Period. Don't say "I got my magic purple bag from Nigeria in the mail". Just shut your mouth about where and how you acquire your Cubans, legitimate or not. How hard is that? No ifs and buts about it. If you have a doubt whether you're crossing the line or not, then don't post it. I'm sure the cigar community will survive despite not reading your post.


/rant


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

carpenter said:


> Me being one of the new people in here (as of today) have read all the rules. I would agree it would be a great idea to have members post that they have read them before being able to post in here.
> 
> I probably won't be doing much posting for a little while since I know nothing about cuban's but will be doing a lot of reading.


You probably don't know much about them right now! But once you get you hands on one you will be hooked for life! Welcome to the dark side my brother!:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

I buy all my crack from Tony Brooklyn. This one time, at band camp, Oprah Winfrey got busted for smuggling 40lbs of it.

Just sayin'


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> I buy all my crack from Tony Brooklyn. This one time, at band camp, Oprah Winfrey got busted for smuggling 40lbs of it.
> 
> Just sayin'


Yeah but Oprah fluctuates between 10 and 50 lbs of crack! You know you need a steady supply!ainkiller:


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

I thought you made your own, Don?


----------



## carpenter (Feb 20, 2011)

Herf N Turf said:


> I buy all my crack from Tony Brooklyn. This one time, at band camp, Oprah Winfrey got busted for smuggling 40lbs of it.
> 
> Just sayin'


I wish I would have known Tony was a supplier of that awhile ago, he seems like a much better character than the people I buy it from now:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I had mayo on my sandwich this morning. Oooppsss, thats a sauce! Sorry. LOL. :madgrin:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

"Fishing is a jerk at one end of a line waiting for a jerk at the other"
NLARTMSIYH!


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> I had mayo on my sandwich this morning. Oooppsss, thats a sauce! Sorry. LOL. :madgrin:


What kind of sandwich was it?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

HydroRaven said:


> What kind of sandwich was it?


I believe it was a bull shite sandwich! But the OP can fill you in better than i!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

HydroRaven said:


> What kind of sandwich was it?


It was NC so i wont clog up the Habanos forum discussing it. LMAO. :rotfl::focus:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Tashaz said:


> I had mayo on my sandwich this morning. Oooppsss, thats a sauce! Sorry. LOL. :madgrin:


Them's fightin' words, Waz! :bx

I've heard that Ozzies put mayo on their chips!

Take THAT!:fencing:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Them's fightin' words, Waz! :bx
> 
> I've heard that Ozzies put mayo on their chips!
> 
> Take THAT!:fencing:


I have heard Ozzie's put Mayo on their *****es!
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

HydroRaven said:


> I don't understand how this is still a big issue in the Habanos forum. How hard can it be to shut your mouth about where you got your sticks from? If you buy crack, will you go on an open forum and talk about where you got it from and who sold it to you?
> 
> Don't talk about where you find your Cubans. Period. Don't say "I got my magic purple bag from Nigeria in the mail". Just shut your mouth about where and how you acquire your Cubans, legitimate or not. How hard is that? No ifs and buts about it. If you have a doubt whether you're crossing the line or not, then don't post it. I'm sure the cigar community will survive despite not reading your post.
> 
> /rant


This!!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> Them's fightin' words, Waz! :bx
> 
> I've heard that Ozzies put mayo on their chips!
> 
> Take THAT!:fencing:


Actually that's the Dutch mate. Called Frittesauce "ChipSauce" over there. LOL. Chips here get smothered in tomato sauce till they look like there was a massacre! HaHahaaa. :rotfl:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

HydroRaven said:


> I don't understand how this is still a big issue in the Habanos forum. How hard can it be to shut your mouth about where you got your sticks from? If you buy crack, will you go on an open forum and talk about where you got it from and who sold it to you?
> 
> Don't talk about where you find your Cubans. Period. Don't say "I got my magic purple bag from Nigeria in the mail". Just shut your mouth about where and how you acquire your Cubans, legitimate or not. How hard is that? No ifs and buts about it. If you have a doubt whether you're crossing the line or not, then don't post it. I'm sure the cigar community will survive despite not reading your post.
> 
> /rant


Your thoughts are valid as i share them!
But when you have a thread running! That allows one to post pictures of their latest purchases! I mean come on now really how can you control that! It was better before IMHO!


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

Bull Shite sandwiches and Gurkhas go hand in hand in my book.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

HydroRaven said:


> Bull Shite sandwiches and Gurkhas go hand in hand in my book.


++++111 couldn't agree more DAVE!
You speak what many think!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Actually that's the Dutch mate. Called Frittesauce "ChipSauce" over there. LOL. Chips here get smothered in tomato sauce till they look like there was a massacre! HaHahaaa. :rotfl:


And by "tomato sauce" surely you mean "ketchup", right :rotfl:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Tashaz said:


> Actually that's the Dutch mate. Called Frittesauce "ChipSauce" over there. LOL. Chips here get smothered in tomato sauce till they look like there was a massacre! HaHahaaa. :rotfl:


You're dating yourself, Waz. Yes, it started with the Dutch, who, along with the Frogs, call them, "Pomme Frittes", but again, I've heard that the "limp of wrist" in OZ have taken to mayo on their chips. HA!

Tomato Sauce? Not getting away with that one. We Yanks invented ketchup (we have the palates of a gorilla, but we should get credit for the few, culinary inventions we've offered), so it's only polite to call ketchup, "ketchup". I really don't know what the hell "Catsup" is, besides a bowl of water for a cat.

Arnie (God love the man) has tried to get this thread back on track. I think it served it's purpose, since nearly every current Habano Section poster has posted on it, but it's best it not run amok. Thanks, Arnie.

Okay


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> I've heard that Ozzies put mayo on their chips!


Guilty as charged, except I use a certain brand of Japanese mayo for my saturated fat fix.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Your thoughts are valid as i share them!
> *But when you have a thread running! That allows one to post pictures of their latest purchases! I mean come on now really how can you control that!* It was better before IMHO!


I used to post pictures of purchases when things arrived, but then tried to cut down on it as I didn't think it was really too smart. It's exciting and some times hard to control. Every now and then I get the urge to share my latest purchases with pictures...lol.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

This thread is really ticking me off.

A couple points :

Our Nigerian purple bag connection should never have been mentioned. Not only do they sell great pre release Cuban cigars, they also have discovered$ 58,000,000.00 in an account with my name on it.

Secondly, I am deeply disturbed about Australian recipes involving cats. Who knew the depravity of our southern neighbors?

I'm so glad I read these threads carefully.


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

Plus you can purchase kangaroo scrotums from the Aussies. I hear the loose tobacco people might want some.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Tredegar said:


> Plus you can purchase kangaroo scrotums from the Aussies. I hear the loose tobacco people might want some.


Hahaha!! :r. :smoke2:

(I have nothing to say, just thought i'd post here, carry on gents!)

opcorn:


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

bpegler said:


> This thread is really ticking me off.
> 
> Our Nigerian purple bag connection should never have been mentioned. Not only do they sell great pre release Cuban cigars, they also have discovered$ 58,000,000.00 in an account with my name on it.


What's wrong with being the long lost 885th cousin of a Nigerian Prince?? Of course he will send me 50mil, who wouldn't. He also told me that he was sending me 20 boxes of the 2026 Cohiba diplomatic release (a new 9x78 size brought to us by the lovely execs at HSA) and that I should go sell them on another board for the good of the family. :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

bdw1984 said:


> What's wrong with being the long lost 885th cousin of a Nigerian Prince?? Of course he will send me 50mil, who wouldn't. He also told me that he was sending me 20 boxes of the* 2026 Cohiba diplomatic release (a new 9x78 size brought to us by the lovely execs at HSA)* and that I should go sell them on another board for the good of the family. :banana::banana::banana:


Nice! Can you put me down for a fiver?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bpegler said:


> This thread is really ticking me off.
> 
> A couple points :
> 
> ...





Tredegar said:


> Plus you can purchase kangaroo scrotums from the Aussies. I hear the loose tobacco people might want some.





bdw1984 said:


> What's wrong with being the long lost 885th cousin of a Nigerian Prince?? Of course he will send me 50mil, who wouldn't. He also told me that he was sending me 20 boxes of the 2026 Cohiba diplomatic release (a new 9x78 size brought to us by the lovely execs at HSA) and that I should go sell them on another board for the good of the family. :banana::banana::banana:


:lol::lol::lol::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

Herf N Turf said:


> ...that we currently have an enormous influx of new folks, hordes of which are gaining access to this and other restricted forums on a daily basis. The number of "mistakes" being made in posts of late is getting out of hand. Just recently, I had to go in and edit/delete several posts referring to sources. One seemingly innocent reference, was taken and expounded upon, until it crossed the line.
> 
> My last post was an admonition to read the Sticky, "How to Lose Access to the Habanos Forum". I believe this to be required reading for anyone gaining access to this area. I've even suggested we make it so that you've got to read it and post in it, before being allowed to post in the general area.
> 
> ...


Why allow so many people in this section in the first place? If it's hard keeping track of all the post's then start restricting it even further. If someone say's something they shouldn't then remove them from this section for a period of time, make sure they read the rules prior to letting them back in.
Just some thoughts from an older member.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

dadof3illinois said:


> Why allow so many people in this section in the first place? If it's hard keeping track of all the post's then start restricting it even further. If someone say's something they shouldn't then remove them from this section for a period of time, make sure they read the rules prior to letting them back in.
> Just some thoughts from an older member.


I think that is a great idea but I am not sure the mods have that capability at their disposal. Nice to hear from a FOG.


----------



## chickenriceboo (May 20, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Chips here get smothered in tomato sauce till they look like there was a massacre! HaHahaaa. :rotfl:


Is that before or after the chicken salt? :banana:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

chickenriceboo said:


> Is that before or after the chicken salt? :banana:


LOL. Cant stand that crap, salt should be salt not flavored chemicals.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> LOL. Cant stand that crap, salt should be salt not flavored chemicals.


I'll stop buying sea salt then. Must take heaps of chemicals to make salt taste like the sea, and that pink colour, definitely colouring there. Will stick to chicken salt, garlic salt and onion salt.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

dadof3illinois said:


> Why allow so many people in this section in the first place? If it's hard keeping track of all the post's then start restricting it even further. If someone say's something they shouldn't then remove them from this section for a period of time, make sure they read the rules prior to letting them back in.
> Just some thoughts from an older member.


A 500 post minimum and six months on site wouldn't be a terrible start toward what you are suggesting. 100 posts come in a flash and what does that prove about a persons character?

Before I get flamed by a brother with 250 posts and 120 days in, I would only propose this with a grandfather clause.


----------



## gentimmy (Nov 1, 2010)

I don't know about a post count, you can make 500 posts pretty easily. quantity =/= quality.


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> "Fishing is a jerk at one end of a line waiting for a jerk at the other"
> NLARTMSIYH!


Easy now!!!:hippie:


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Them's fightin' words, Waz! :bx
> 
> I've heard that Ozzies put mayo on their chips!
> 
> Take THAT!:fencing:


Chips and mayo is good


----------



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

I don't really understand why you guys go crazy over this. There is a thread in this forum that lists the "Top ten mail-order and on-line Cuban cigar outlets in the world" and has prices for god sake. A member has a signature to a cigar blog that has sources. I mean aside from verification of REPUTATION it's really a non-issue. Yea don't go typing sources everywhere and be reminded of the rules or banned from this forum if it's a habit, but really.... I'm just sayin'


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Pipedreamz said:


> I don't really understand why you guys go crazy over this. *There is a thread in this forum that lists the "Top ten* *mail-order and on-line Cuban cigar outlets in the world*" *and has prices* *for god sake*. A member has a signature to a cigar blog that has sources. I mean aside from verification of REPUTATION it's really a non-issue. Yea don't go typing sources everywhere and be reminded of the rules or banned from this forum if it's a habit, but really.... I'm just sayin'


*Are you sure you are on the right forum ?*
I have never seen a thread with a list of sources????


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

tpharkman said:


> A 500 post minimum and six months on site wouldn't be a terrible start toward what you are suggesting. 100 posts come in a flash and what does that prove about a persons character?
> 
> Before I get flamed by a brother with 250 posts and 120 days in, I would only propose this with a grandfather clause.


I agree completely with this, for a number of reasons.

Also, even though it would take more effort on the Mods and Admins' part, maybe instead of automatically being granted permission a person becomes eligible to access the Habanos section. At that point they have to specifically tell the Mods that they have read the rules, and the Mods can have discretion on whether to allow them or not based on past posting history/ general feelings about the individual.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *tpharkman*  
_A 500 post minimum and six months on site wouldn't be a terrible start toward what you are suggesting. 100 posts come in a flash and what does that prove about a persons character?

Before I get flamed by a brother with 250 posts and 120 days in, I would only propose this with a grandfather clause. _

I agree completely with this, for a number of reasons.

A cpl yrs ago, I would have said, leave well enough alone.
Knowing what I know now, I could completely support this.
Again, for reasons, I would rather not discuss in public.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

carpenter said:


> Me being one of the new people in here (as of today) have read all the rules. I would agree it would be a great idea to have members post that they have read them before being able to post in here.
> 
> I probably won't be doing much posting for a little while since I know nothing about cuban's but will be doing a lot of reading.


^this



TonyBrooklyn said:


> You probably don't know much about them right now! But once you get you hands on one you will be hooked for life! Welcome to the dark side my brother!:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


I was afraid of that!



tpharkman said:


> A 500 post minimum and six months on site wouldn't be a terrible start toward what you are suggesting. 100 posts come in a flash and what does that prove about a persons character?
> 
> Before I get flamed by a brother with 250 posts and 120 days in, I would only propose this with a grandfather clause.


6 months and 500 posts takes some time to happen. One or the other can happen with little effort, but not both. I think it's a good idea.

Despite my status as a current newb, I'm for this, even if there was no grandfather clause. I'm looking forward to establishing myself here and earning the trust of the vets, I'd be fine with having to earn the right to be here.

I say this because I'm thinking about my future here at Puff, and when I've earned the right to be around and privvy to some of the "insider" information, I'm sure I'll be equally as zealous as some of you all are to protect the information.


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> *Are you sure you are on the right forum ?*
> I have never seen a thread with a list of sources????


It may be a pop-up he has in his browser. My g/fs pc has that and when I go to any cigar site it comes up with the top 10


----------



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

rob51461 said:


> It may be a pop-up he has in his browser. My g/fs pc has that and when I go to any cigar site it comes up with the top 10


Nope I'm not in discussion of the thread but I was interested to watch it.... And there was the link..... So that's what I'm saying I do t see what the big deal is. I downloaded this 40 or so page PDF and now I don't even have to do comparison shop. I appreciate it being there so I'm not complaining.
I take that back, I see what the big deal is, I just don't think that it's like the ring that is the source of great despair or something. Gaurd your sources and don't talk about them, just like your crack dealer someone mentioned. But we all smoke said crack and we all buy the said crack, so no we don't talk openly about it... I'm just sayin


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Pipedreamz said:


> Nope I'm not in discussion of the thread but I was interested to watch it.... And there was the link..... So that's what I'm saying I do t see what the big deal is. I downloaded this 40 or so page PDF and now I don't even have to do comparison shop. I appreciate it being there so I'm not complaining.


What pass? Where is this link?


----------



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm not outing anyone. Its not really an issue. This forum is not open to everyone for a reason...


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

bazookajoe said:


> What pass? Where is this link?


 Just found it......thanks


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

The link in question is a VERY well known website. There has never been issues in linking to it in the past. Also, some of the "sources" on it no longer exist and some are questionable.


----------



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

I got an idea. Just make this forum have a zero tolerance rule. Put it in the forum rules and that's that. That would make it easy


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Pipedreamz said:


> I don't really understand why you guys go crazy over this. *There is a thread in this forum that lists the "Top ten mail-order and on-line Cuban cigar outlets in the world" and has prices for god sake.* A member has a signature to a cigar blog that has sources. I mean aside from verification of REPUTATION it's really a non-issue. Yea don't go typing sources everywhere and be reminded of the rules or banned from this forum if it's a habit, but really.... I'm just sayin'


Pretty sure you may have been referring to my thread. In that case it has been fixed and my apologies.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Damn
That was fast.
Dave, very informative site
Perhaps emailing the link to the guys left in the pass

by the way, congrats on your pass....a fine job ...


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

*I've just read and will of course fully comply with the sticky Don has listed in the first post of this thread.* I love being a member of the Puff community and appreciate the work ALL the mods do here to keep it running smoothly.

That being said I have been conflicted since joining.

You see, when I joined it was to find an alternative to Cuban cigars. I've been smoking for several years (16 or more), and in the last 3 or 4 years had become an almost exclusive habano smoker, save for the occasional Fuente early in the day.

The reason I wanted to give them up, well, as always, my wife has a much clearer definition of what's right and wrong, and in this matter that still holds true. Don't get me wrong, she's does not nag, but in our conversations, she does point out that there is a hard line, and it really is not as blurred as I would like to believe.

While I like to ease my conscience with calling it a grey area. Truth is there are tens of thousands of exiled Cubans who left due to the brutalities of the Castro regime. They are fellow humans, they have been displaced, and every puff of my habanos is a dis-respect to them.

In my first three months here there have been many threads dealing with "moral compass" and doing the right thing. I think the majority of the members here, especially the more verteran members do indeed have strong moral values. I believe they are good people whom I would be proud to call friends. But we all must remember, we all cross the line when smoking a cuban. It's a sin we must bear.

Guess I just wanted to get this off my chest. If it weren't for Puff, I would not have found all the wonderful NCs that are out there. Not that there was anything wrong with Padrons and Fuentes, other than the sticker price. Unfortunately it has not really curbed my appetite for CCs.

*This is not a condemnation of CCs, I enjoy them and will, at this point continue. But the least we can all do is honor this forum's rules and not become blatant about this, remember, not only is it illegal, but to many ex-Cubans it's immoral.*

I hope I'm not in trouble for posting this. Just felt like this subject is the 800 pound gorilla in the room. While the embargo is a joke, it's implementation did have moral justification, even if the president who enacted it insured he could circumvent the law himself.

Now, where do I post to talk about Marijana laws? :-|


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> Damn
> That was fast.
> Dave, very informative site
> Perhaps emailing the link to the guys left in the pass
> ...


Thanks Al and yes things have been going very well with the pass. I don't think it could have gone any smoother. Everyone has been very professional about the pass.

Indeed a great idea to email it to them. I removed the links, so hopefully that will be enough to calm the flame down a little. Last thing I want to do or need to do is cause more issues. I figured the sooner I get it the links down the better off it would be.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

dav0 said:


> *I've just read and will of course fully comply with the sticky Don has listed in the first post of this thread.* I love being a member of the Puff community and appreciate the work ALL the mods do here to keep it running smoothly.
> 
> That being said I have been conflicted since joining.
> 
> ...


This could turn into a very long debate about politics and morals. Hopefully we can stay away from that.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

JGD said:


> This could turn into a very long debate about politics and morals. Hopefully we can stay away from that.


No debate here Jim, I'm smokin' em'! Wasn't even a debate with my better half, just a discussion.

Just think it serves us well to remember not to be brazen. :hippie:


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

dav0 said:


> No debate here Jim, I'm smokin' em'! Wasn't even a debate with my better half, just a discussion.
> 
> Just think it serves us well to remember not to be brazen. :hippie:


I completely agree, and I didn't mean to insinuate that you were starting a debate. My post merely meant that I hope this thread doesn't turn into a debate on some of the issues you and your wife discussed due to the inevitable violations of Puff rules that will come of it.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

JGD said:


> I completely agree, and I didn't mean to insinuate that you were starting a debate. My post merely meant that I hope this thread doesn't turn into a debate on some of the issues you and your wife discussed due to the inevitable violations of Puff rules that will come of it.


You mean I shouldn't say God told me to smoke Cuban cigars?

:sorry: - I couldn't resist ... :biggrin:


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Tritones said:


> You mean I shouldn't say God told me to smoke Cuban cigars?
> 
> :sorry: - I couldn't resist ... :biggrin:


LOL. Well, if that's the case...


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Tritones said:


> You mean I shouldn't say God told me to smoke Cuban cigars?
> 
> :sorry: - I couldn't resist ... :biggrin:


Yeah, well foget about the Big Man In The Sky, I can't even get my WIFE to say it's OK to smoke em'! She has agreed to look the other way, since I pointed out all the suffering bunnies so she can put on eye makeup! :cheer2:


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

dav0 said:


> *I've just read and will of course fully comply with the sticky Don has listed in the first post of this thread.* I love being a member of the Puff community and appreciate the work ALL the mods do here to keep it running smoothly.
> 
> That being said I have been conflicted since joining.
> 
> ...


Suffice to say I don't agree with your wife's logic, but I don't want this to turn this into a political question, so please let's leave it at that.

The issue is discussing sources :blabla:


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

dav0 said:


> *I've just read and will of course fully comply with the sticky Don has listed in the first post of this thread.* I love being a member of the Puff community and appreciate the work ALL the mods do here to keep it running smoothly.
> 
> That being said I have been conflicted since joining.
> 
> ...


You can find a similar argument here:
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-discussion/250462-why-i-dont-buy-cuban-cigars.html

We could meet over there and discuss it.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Pretty true but like the links said also don't wear cloths, shoes, eat many foods they all are the same. an I phone cost .80 cents of child labor ect...the company in China has suicide nets what does that tell you about the factories.

I am picking the lessor of the evils and smoking Cubans


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Pretty true but like the links said also don't wear cloths, shoes, eat many foods they all are the same. an I phone cost .80 cents of child labor ect...the company in China has suicide nets what does that tell you about the factories.
> 
> I am picking the lessor of the evils and smoking Cubans


Couldn't have said it better myself. If anything we are contributing to something positive in the ISOM by keeping their biggest business in business.

Back to Topic

Maybe a fool me once but not twice policy would be a good idea. First infraction leads to a six month detention but the second results in a lifetime ban from this section of PUFF. Certainly worked on me in school...sometimes anyway..lol


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hey, I wasn't looking for debate, and didn't intend to set one off.

I wanted to get this off my chest and figured rather than launch a thread which inevitably WOULD become a debate, I'd post it in this somewhat related thread.

Sometimes venting can be cathartic, and my hope was the BOTL here would best understand my conflicted feelings.

I will continue to enjoy my CCs, and try to do so with a sense of humility, as opposed to bragadiccio.

I will not broach the subject on Puff again. Thanks again to all the great members here on Puff!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

tpharkman said:


> Couldn't have said it better myself. If anything we are contributing to something positive in the ISOM by keeping their biggest business in business.
> 
> Back to Topic
> 
> *Maybe a fool me once but not twice policy would be a good idea. First infraction leads to a six month detention but the second results in a lifetime ban from this section of PUFF. Certainly worked on me in school...sometimes anyway..lol*


*Great minds think alike----well said!*


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

tpharkman said:


> Couldn't have said it better myself. If anything we are contributing to something positive in the ISOM by keeping their biggest business in business.
> 
> Back to Topic
> *
> Maybe a fool me once but not twice policy would be a good idea. First infraction leads to a six month detention but the second results in a lifetime ban from this section of PUFF. Certainly worked on me in school...sometimes anyway..lo*l


*Again, I have to agree!*



smelvis said:


> *Pretty true but like the links said also don't wear cloths, shoes, eat many foods they all are the same. an I phone cost .80 cents of child labor ect...the company in China has suicide nets what does that tell you about the factories.
> 
> I am picking the lessor of the evils and smoking Cubans *


*What he said!*


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

HydroRaven said:


> The issue is discussing sources :blabla:


...which you should all feel free to do with me over pm.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> ...which you should all feel free to do with me over pm.


Derek
I see you are kidding, but posting in public, looking for sources in PM's
is not a great way to start your journey.....


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> Derek
> I see you are kidding, but posting in public, looking for sources in PM's
> is not a great way to start your journey.....


Yeah... I was going for "ironic", but it came out "asshat". I sincerely do apologize!

As I stated earlier, I really do have no intention of asking for sources. I figure when I've been around long enough, things will happen.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> ...which you should all feel free to do with me over pm.


I think you have unwittingly made the exact point that many of the posters expressed concern about.

I think this post is exactly the topic.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

See above post. I've already requested it be removed.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Yanno guys, I am going to leave this up, for one reason; it serves to make a point.

This is one of the most prime examples of how things go pear-shaped. One member engages in obvious jackassery and then two more come in and quote the offending post. While I understand that it's an attempt to set the member straight and is MUCH appreciated by all, it's not necessary to quote the post. Invariably you get to a point where it's been quoted and a sub-quoted so many times that to go back and try and undo it, renders the thread unintelligible. 

Finally, ironic, sarcastic, droll, sardonic... whatever, it's NEVER funny to make reference to obtaining, or disbursing sources on this forum. Clear'nuff?

The Mod Team


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> Finally, ironic, sarcastic, droll, sardonic... whatever, it's NEVER funny to make reference to obtaining, or disbursing sources on this forum. Clear'nuff?


Crystal. ::


----------



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

The Habanos forum is a strange strange place......


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Pipedreamz said:


> The Habanos forum is a strange strange place......


Strange Bro, Yes maybe but it is here by the grace of the powers that be, if we put Puff in jeopardy by not following the rules enough times don't think it can't go away. That my friend would piss us all off greatly which is why we are all taking this so seriously.

We love this section we need this section and we have to protect this section!

It's not rocket science brothers!!

Thanks

Dave

You all Have a Great Memorial Day and smoke something Cuban just because :beerchug:


----------

